# Anyone willing to erect a privacy fence in barter for weapons?



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Have no idea where to put this so this is as good as anywhere. lol I am looking for someone that is heathy and able to help to erect a privacy fence. With everyone looking for work and my body not able to work as well as it used to, I thought maybe I could help someone and get some help myself. I am looking for someone that builds privacy fencing. I would be willing to help as much as I can. I can also have the holes pre-drilled in the ground. I need someone with some materials and free time. I would provide both cash and some weapons in barter. If needed I could also work out a deal involving my Range Rover I no longer drive. So if anyone knows anyone with some lumber and free time that would like a truck,boat or some weapons, please have them send me an email. I know it sounds crazy but with the price of ammo and weapons right now, maybe someone can end up with some nice items. I am sure that there are guys that build fence everyday but are not earning enough to purchase some nice weapons. So I am offering a guy a chance to do what he normally does but end up with some nice items and some cash in his pocket. I will make it more than worth their while for helping me out. Thanks! BC
[email protected]


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I wish you were closer to me, I would definately talk a trade with you.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Lodi is only a 1 1/2 hrs buddy? Maybe we could work out a deal for your gas and drive time or I could put you up in a no-tell-mo-tell for a night or two.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Me and a buddy could be interested in this. Could I get some more info? My biggest problem would be the materials. If you could provide the materials, I could do your labor, no problem. How much fencing is needed to go up? What kinda boat you talking trade with? Ive seen some of the guns you have posted before, I know you have some sweet ones!!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

PM sent

Huntinbull


----------

